
Missing elements of Google anlaytics? - sathish99
What are the missing elements in Google analytics ? Which feature users would be ready to pay for in analytics?
======
kohanz
Automatic filtering of ghost (spam) traffic.

------
taphangum
[http://clicky.com/compare/](http://clicky.com/compare/)

------
buildops
keywords showing up, visibility of direct.

competitive analysis. But remember there are other tools like Similar Web.

------
shk88
Simplicity. It's become such a behemoth that it can be a bit unwieldy for new
users.

